# Man arrested for threatening to blow up wwe offices ... Because they released mickie james



## Bob Hubbard (May 4, 2010)

Uh, dumb ***, it's a TV show.....

http://www.pwinsider.com/article/47...s-because-they-released-mickie-james.html?p=1



> A 22-year-old man has been banned from going to WWE events after  threatening to kill WWE employees and blow up WWE Headquarters over the  release of Mickie James.


----------

